# Concern about New Notice from IRS



## Pacifica (Oct 19, 2011)

I posted a question for my friend Lee about 2 months ago because they were very concerned about a notice they received. It sounds from your answers that probably things are okay. That’s my gut feeling, too, but it’s an area I don’t actually know about. 

However, Lee is really concerned now because they've heard from IRS again. We’d appreciate if you have any thoughts on it. Thanks.

*Background*

2019: Lee renounced. They don't own a business or have any complicated investments. 

Spring 2020: Lee filed 8854, 1040, 1040NR and related forms with IRS-Charlotte Processing Office sent copies to Philadelphia IRS.

Summer 2020 then Early Autumn 2020: Lee received letters first from IRS-Charlotte then Austin Processing Office, asking Lee to send Austin copies of some documents Lee had sent to Charlotte and from Austin how some figures were calculated on the 1040 and 1040NR. Lee replied and did as requested at that time.

March 2021: Lee receives letter from Austin, saying, “We are working on your account. However we need an additional 60 days to send you complete response on what action we are taking on your account. We don’t need any further information from you right now.”
*
Text of Notice Received This Week*

“Re: Tax period ending December 31, 2019. 1040.

“We previously sent you a letter about your enquiry received Sept xx, 2020” [Note: They are referring to the letter they sent Lee in Early Spring. However, Lee did not make an enquiry in Sept 2020. Lee’s letter of Sep 2020 was a reply to info they requested.

“Although we try to respond quickly, we often need additional time for research. We can’t provide you with a complete response at this time because: “We need more time to provide you with a complete response to your inquiry.

[. . . Boiler plate sentences about what to do if you have a balance owing – not relevant here. . .]

“Please allow an additional 60 days for us to obtain the information we need to obtain the information we need to let you know what action we’re taking. You don’t need to anything else right now.”


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Pacifica -- Please tell your friend Lee to relax. The IRS is understaffed and with the earlier pandemic restrictions are massively behind in processing returns. I suspect, based on your comments, that this issue will resolve itself, without incident. However, in my experience, if they ask for something, he can't provide, just call the POC on the request letter, and ask for clarification on what they need to close the case. I've been in this situation numerous times and after coming to an agreement on what would solve the case, so to speak, I've submitted documentation and that was it. Cheers, 255


----------

